

Killing Caps Lock (Replace it with Control!) - pooriaazimi
http://thehelpfulhacker.net/2012/02/15/killing-caps-lock/

======
pooriaazimi
I did this a fe weeks ago on my Mac. It's sooo much better. Now I can ^a, ^e,
^w and ^k much much more easily. I've changed a few shortcuts in apps like
OmniFocus that were previously something like Command-Shift-C, to simply ^C,
and use that giant, previously completely unused caps lock key to perform that
shortcut.

I strongly advise to replace Caps Lock with Control. If you're an emacs fan
(which I'm not), you shouldn't waste even a single minute...

